
OpenEMR 2017 Year in Review - exception_e
http://www.open-emr.org/year-in-review/
======
exception_e
What a year for OpenEMR! Look back at some of our biggest accomplishments and
see just how many cups of coffee it takes to power the world's leading open-
source EMR.

Hoping some folks on HN will appreciate this post :).

-Matthew

~~~
elcritch
Great work! Looks like a vibrant community. Medical billing seems common and
yet unduly expensive in the US. Hopefully this gains traction and can help
reduce costs and increase efficiency.

